
Ask HN: Mobile and Laptop for Development - nautical
I am a hard core apple fan and have used every iPhone since iphone 4 and have updated my mac thrice in last 6-7 years. Currently owning an iPhone 8+ and macbook pro 15 inch 2017 edition.<p>I am extremely sad on how bad the hardware is on my recent devices, my keyboard is a NIGHT mare (I cant code without external keyboard)  and iPhone back glass cracked with a single 1.5-2 m fall and the wire quality is very bad, with other issues slowly cropping up.<p>I have spent a good deal on these devices and I really expect a better hardware.<p>I have decided to move out of this apple eco-system, can someone point towards a BRILLIANT piece of hardware (preference would be linux based system for laptop) and a mobile device that is open in true sense (I can tinker with it and it has a good hardware). Price is not an issue, I am just looking for an open and robust device.
======
softinio
Take a look at Lenovo Thinkpad P53 or if you want something smaller/lighter
thinkpad x1 carbon or thinkpad x1 extreme.

------
al2o3cr

        my keyboard is a NIGHT mare (I cant code without external keyboard)
    

Your keyboard is broken, then. Get it fixed and stop whining about it.

